# need help decode serial number



## burl87 (May 18, 2014)

I've had this bike for a few Years now and I'm wanting to know more about it. The only thing I have is what I think is the serial number 502 462111 309205 and on the chain guard it says sears its a ladies bike any help would be helpful


----------



## rhenning (May 19, 2014)

It was a bike sold at Sears probably made by Murray. You need pictures as the rest of the numbers mean little else if you want more information.  Roger


----------



## burl87 (May 19, 2014)

*pic of the bike in question*

Here is a pic of bike thanks in advance







rhenning said:


> It was a bike sold at Sears probably made by Murray. You need pictures as the rest of the numbers mean little else if you want more information.  Roger


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2014)

*sears parts direct*

Try this link with the 502 number in the model field. Substitute your numbers in the field.
However I tried it and had no luck with the serial you gave.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-502469440/0934/1303200/00027911/00001


----------



## BrentP (May 20, 2014)

There was no specific name for that model, it was simply called a "mid-weight tank bike".  They were introduced in 1964 when Sears changed the branding on their bikes from J.C. Higgins to Sears, and were made at least until 1970.  They were a lower cost tank bike that was positioned below the Spaceliner.



jd56 said:


> Try this link with the 502 number in the model field. Substitute your numbers in the field.
> However I tried it and had no luck with the serial you gave.
> 
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-502469440/0934/1303200/00027911/00001




It works when you use 50246211 as the model number (the model number is only the first 5 digits following the 502 prefix), but it doesn't tell you much.


----------

